Ask HN: Where is the best online conversation consistently taking place today? - shartshooter
======
lettergram
Since I monitor that for
[https://projectpiglet.com/](https://projectpiglet.com/)

Hacker News and Reddit are easily the most open platforms that have that have
some of the best conversations.

Beyond "general" conversations, I'd actually recommend specific forums for
more 'niche'

~~~
shartshooter
I assumed that was the case but wanted to make sure there weren’t any blind
spots in my knowledge

